
And which blockchain experts do you follow? - ksshilov
https://howtotoken.com/blockchain-experts/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I follow these people - though I suspect many wouldn't claim to be Blockchain
experts. Such a tall order that word.

The one I have been following longest is Juan Llanos.

~~~
ksshilov
Thanks. Juan Llanos in a list :)

------
breekee
Andreas M. Antonopoulos @aantonop

